# What Substrate



## johnny70 (19 Feb 2008)

Going to be setting up a new tank soon, its will be a wood based tank with probably 2 types of crypts, and chocolate gourami's and possibly a group of dwarf loaches, need suggestions on what substrate would be best for this type of asain setup, lighting will be overtank luminaire with 1.5 wpg. will be daily micro and macro nutrient dosing as well as easycarbo.

Any suggetions for the substrate please, plant suggestions also welcome, crypts are not set in stone(so to speak :? ) but there will be lots of wood.

Cheers,
JOHNNY


----------



## milla (19 Feb 2008)

ADA Aqua Soil Malaya - crypts love it.


----------



## johnny70 (19 Feb 2008)

Cool, powder or normal would be better??

Cheers,
JOHNNY


----------



## milla (19 Feb 2008)

Personally i would use normal, as breaks down over time anyway. 
When they say aqua soil they mean soil, this substrate is soft like balls of clay.


----------

